# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote- Photo of the month March 2010

## John Clare

Please vote for the March Photo of the Month. In order to vote, look  through these photos and then click the corresponding option (use the  numbers - it makes it easier) in the poll above this message. Poll  closes within 48 hours (sooner if enough votes). Thank you and best of  luck to everyone!

*1 Dyeing Poison Dart Frog "Citronella" - Dendrobates tinctorius -* John  Clare*:*



*2 Golden Poison Dart Frog - Phyllobates terribilis - Lee Hancock**:*



*3 Southern Bell Frog - Litoria raniformis - Ebony**:*



*4 Midland Chorus Frog/Western Chorus Frog - Pseudacris triseriata - Johnny Farnen**:*



*5 White's Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea - Andrew**:*



*6 American Toad - Bufo/Anaxyrus americanus - Ketz**:*



*7 Vietnamese Mossy Frog - Theloderma corticale - McLaura**:*



*8 Gray Tree Frog - Hyla versicolor or Hyla chrysoscelis - Hyla**:*



*9 Red Eye Leaf Frog - Agalychnis callidryas - Wambli**:*



*10 White's Tree Frog "Chester" - Litoria caerulea - daziladi**:*



*11 Gray Tree Frog "Waldo" - Hyla versicolor or Hyla chrysoscelis - UncleChester**:*

----------


## Ebony

Hi John, Just to let you know it's Litoria raniformis, You forgot the m  :Frog Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Please vote.

----------


## John Clare

Congratulations to UncleChester and Waldo!

----------


## Kurt

I was going to vote for John's citronella, until Uncle Chester entered Waldo. One of the nicest gray frog pictures I have ever seen.

----------


## Brian

Thanks! I'll have to show Waldo himself on the forums homepage, I'm sure he'll be as happy as I am :Big Grin: .




> I was going to vote for John's citronella, until Uncle Chester entered Waldo. One of the nicest gray frog pictures I have ever seen.


Thank you Kurt, that's a nice compliment :Smile: !

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------

